# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquête over gezondheid voor thesis!

## MarieD

Hallo, 

Ik ben een laatstejaarsstudente en voor mijn thesis voer ik een onderzoek rond gezondheid, meerbepaald over het gebruik van geneesmiddelen. Willen jullie mij aub helpen door de volgende vragenlijst in te vullen? www.thesistools.com/web/?id=177256

Alvast heel erg bedankt! 

Mvg, 
Marieke

----------


## Jilly

Ingevuld!! Succes met het afstuderen!! Ben zelf ook bezig, onderzoek naar de erkenning van ME/CVS in de samenleving.  :Smile: 

Groetjes Jilly!




> Hallo, 
> 
> Ik ben een laatstejaarsstudente en voor mijn thesis voer ik een onderzoek rond gezondheid, meerbepaald over het gebruik van geneesmiddelen. Willen jullie mij aub helpen door de volgende vragenlijst in te vullen? www.thesistools.com/web/?id=177256
> 
> Alvast heel erg bedankt! 
> 
> Mvg, 
> Marieke

----------


## carineke

Veel succes met je afstuderen ook van mij

MVG

----------


## Luuss0404

Ingevuld  :Smile: 
Succes met afstuderen en hopelijk krijg je veel reacties!

----------


## ben0911

Deze enquete is al niet meer on line zag ik.
Overigens is het wel zo informatief als je ook zegt WAAR IN je afstudeerten waar.
Dan willen meer mensen meewerken denk ik zo.

Sukses met het proefschrift.

----------


## Jilly

Student Hbo toegepaste Psychologie.
De doelstelling van mijn onderzoek is om meer erkenning voor ME/CVS te creëren in de samenleving.

Wanneer je op de link klikt geef ik meer persoonlijke informatie, niet op het forum zelf. Ik ben ook wel een beetje op mijn privézaken gesteld. U kunt dat niet meer lezen nu, dat is nu ook de bedoeling. De resultaten zijn binnen en worden uitgewerkt. De mensen die meewerken kunnen aanspraak doen op het eindwerk.

Maar nog bedankt voor het succes wensen, het is nogal zwaar allemaal en veel werk. Ik hoop dat ik het haal en eens iets kan betekenen in deze *$%^maatschappij voor ME/CVS patiënten. Ik ben er inmiddels helemaal klaar mee in ieder geval. Vandaar mijn drive!

Groeten...

----------


## carineke

Hallo,
Ik hoop van harte dat je slaagt hoor en ook hetzelfde gewenst aan MarieD en het zal wel dat het heel veel van jullie vraagt. Ikzelf heb een dochter die gezinswetenschappen bij studeert en zal ook blij zijn als het gedaan is. 
Veel goede moed gewenst ook met julie andere examens

groetjes Carine

----------

